# Fat



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm fat. I'm about 70 pounds overweight. What can I do to lose this Fat???
Does anyone have any recommendations???


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)

Don't look for a quick fix. The only way to lose weight and keep it off is through a healthy diet and exercising regularly. It's best to view losing weight as a long term goal. You could start with something simple like replacing one meal a day with something a little healthier, like a salad. I recommend educating yourself a little on nutrition and exercise (unless you already are of course); just stay away from the extremes like no carbs and junk like that (junk imo at least). The key is _consistency_, nothing will work if you don't stick with it. A series of gradual small steps that you can stick to will do you a lot more good than taking a big drastic step that you'll quickly give up on.

Good luck!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Calculate your BMR, find out how many calories you are eating a day, reduce them so they match your BMR, and exercise 30-60 minutes a day a few days a week.


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

I lost 70 pounds in a little under a year by exercising five days a week, and counting calories. It's going to be really hard for the first couple of months, but you eventually get used to it, and start to like healthier foods. Good luck


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The only way to lose weight is to take in fewer calories than you burn.

Soooo...eat less and exercise more. Easier said than done, I know. But that's how you do it.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I lost about 20 lbs recently, and have kept it off. The keys for me were:

1) use the BMI calculator to find out how many calories you SHOULD be eating

http://www.webmd.com/diet/calc-bmi-plus

As you lose weight, remember to keep re-calculating, because as you slim down, your caloric needs will decrease.

2) identify your bad eating habits. For me, it was drinking too much and poor eating habits on the weekend.

3) start exercising, but don't expect exercise to magically fix everything. They say losing weight and maintaining a healthy weight is 80% good eating habits, 20% exercise.

4) try to think of ways to reward yourself for doing a good job.

Take it slow and be patient. Don't try to lose more than 1 lb/week. That means you'll still be overweight a year from now, but remember, you're in this for the long haul. You've plenty of life ahead of you.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Staying away from sugar is a good place to start.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

You cant realistically burn a lot with exercise as you cant do it all day. The best way is to eat less. Even if the food is a 'good food' you still should not eat it if you have already had your daily allowance of food. ie you should not eat an apple if it means you get over full from it. Fruit and healthy food still have calories in them. 

Fit fruit etc into your food allowance, dont add them on top your food allowance or meals just because its 'healthy'. For example, instead of 2 pieces of toast you could have 1 piece and an apple. 

Instead of trying to fit in every vitamin under the sun as recommended into your diet take vitamin pills rather than over eat just to get your vitamins. 

If you make a mistake and eat too much, make sure you dont jump ship and start eating more. I read an article saying that people do this. Plan: if I over eat i will : ie eat 3/4 calories of what I normally do the next meal and do x minutes exercise. 

If you hate throwing food out, then make stuff you can re use. Never eat something for the sake of "not wasting food". This concept is completely illogical unless you are starving. instead of saving you money, it costs you money because the more you are used to eating now, the more food you eat in the future. 

Stop eating sugary food because its addictive. Dont eat out of large packets ie chips. If you have some chips make sure you know how much and decide before hand, or you will binge. 

Dont put sugar on cornflakes or cereal. There is already enough there. Simply put less milk in, so that the milk doesnt wash away the taste.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.reddit.com/r/keto/ (the faster way)

http://www.reddit.com/r/Paleo/

if you want the loss to be permanent it will generally require life-long dietary changes. to what degree varies on the person and i guess on the diet you start off with.

(the sidebars of those links contain the information).


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## SilentArtChild (Jan 18, 2013)

When it comes to exercising try lifting weights, for me I've lost the most fat through doing that alone. Cardio does have its place but I was never really satisfied with the end result jogging alone. I just go for walks a couple times a week and lift weights. Make sure you split up what muscles you are working out every lift day shouldn't be a total body workout. Other than that as explained above diet is key.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^ All of the above is good advice. It all comes down to eating less and exercising more. No diets, just good healthy food, low in sugar and fat.


----------



## YahYouBetcha (Mar 24, 2012)

-exercise everyday for an hour
-lift weights
-don't eat meat
-don't eat sugar
-low fat diet


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I need to lose some weight too, at least 10 kilograms. I wish you good luck with the diet


----------



## Illusiveman (Jan 30, 2013)

I was there two years ago... I found one thing that helped me loose my fat and really bump up my confidence and the comfort in my own skin... lifting weights. You need not cut the food quantity, you just need to choose the diet better and work out like a maniac. Care for some TV? Spin that treadmill. Listening to music? Lift some weights. For some reason metal/hard rock really makes me want to lift heavy weight, bumps up a certain mood. 

You can buy stuff for your home, there's countless internet pages on the matter, a good diet is really good but even with high-carb diet I found I'm getting muscles and loosing little bit by bit of the weight if I worked out a lot. If you're not inclined to work a lot, then a better diet will have to come in order.

Make a plan and work-our regularly, get lots of sleep and if you can get a better diet. You'll see changes sooner then you think, and plus it will move your mind away from anxiety and fears and will boost some of your confidence up as well (or at least that's what happened in my case).

I hope I helped much. I wish you luck in your endevour.


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Try and imagine food with loads of insects and mould on it. I learnt this through hypnotherapy and is pretty helpful I found.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Going to the gym and hitting the treadmill would help. But if you're too nervous to go to a gym, maybe going for long walks would be a start, as well as laying off fast food and soda.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

GetOutOfMyHouse said:


> Go Low Carb


I've lost a lot of weight on Atkins. *A lot. *So much I'm embarrassed to post how much I lost. That said, it's a lifestyle change. No candy, no bread. Even fruit is iffy in some circumstances.


----------



## thekcw (Jan 28, 2013)

Walking and biking. I got up and walked every morning when I was overweight. Lost 91 pounds over the course of a year. If walking in public makes you nervous, see if you can find some sort of nature trail or back road near you where there's not much traffic. Once you loosen up a bit, get a bike and the extra will just burn away. 

I ballooned up due to stress and utter lack of excercise more than eating, however. So I kind of got a pass in not having to change my diet much at all.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## doublelle (Jan 12, 2013)

I've never been overweight in my life (never really liked food; genes) but I know for a fact that one of the best things to do to lose weight FAST is... R-U-N.
How many fat runners (that run regularly) have you seen? Probably not many. Running at a steady pace (4-6mph) burns AT LEAST 400 calories per hour. The heavier you are, the more calories you burn. http://www.nutristrategy.com/caloriesburnedrunning.htm
Running can be really hard on the knees, though, so if you have bad joints, you might want to start or stick with walking, swimming, or biking. Note that swimming burns significantly fewer calories because the water takes off a lot of resistance that would normally make you work harder/expend more calories on land. Swimmers in general have a higher percentage of body fat than runners, as fat = buoyancy, as well as warmth in cold water. 
that being said..... it doesn't really matter WHAT exercise you choose to do, so long as you do it regularly and with enough resistance to see results. Of course, diet is also extremely important, in addition to maintaining good health in general (getting enough sleep, drinking enough water, etc.)

best of luck


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

nightrain said:


> Staying away from sugar is a (g)[f]ood place to start.


wat.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

You can reduce eating bread.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Eat less, move more. Thats the only true answer..And take SSRI (for me if I take SSRI I have less apetite esp. for sweets - may differ for others)


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

Make Changes that you can maintain, for SOME people its easier to make one change at a time, (ex giving up Soda, and drinking only Water) for other people its easier to go to an extreme that is so different than their usual habbits that its harder to slip. It really is about calories in vs expenditure but that doesn't make it EASY. 

If you have a LOT of weight to lose like I do, whenever you eat less than what you need to maintain the high weight you end up feeling hungry, and craving. And from people I talk to that never goes away. its a life long comitment to the changes.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Diet and exercise. A boring and overly simple-sounding solution, but it's true.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

eat living raw foods. Diet is key


----------

